# Struggling today



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Ahh how do you stay positive?!  I had ET Saturday and only gave us a 20% chance and it's all I can think of!!

I'm back at work but it's horrible!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

some of us would have sold our grandmother for a cycle with a 20% chance! they reckoned i had 5-10%... 
.. of course you just have to hope.... someone has to have the 'lucky ticket'. even a 1% chance is a chance.... as you can see from my signature, ignoring the statistics and giving it a shot anyway CAN work..    good luck!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kim*, I couldn't stay positive it's such a long time. 20% is better than a lot get and it's worked for many of them. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Wow I didn't realise some % chances were so low. It's alwoeth it in the end but is a long time.


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

It is the hardest thing ever. Just look after yourself, do whatever makes you happy (seeing friends/being alone/eating cake/long walks...) and the time will pass. Box sets always a winner....


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks fizzybee!  Currently into true blood and friends all over again!  I have some cramping going on tonight so feel af is on it's way


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

As someone once said, everyone has a 50% chance.  It either works or it doesn't.

I was told 20% and my cycle worked.

Good luck.
X


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

I am glad other people are struggling - I am due to test on Saturday and I am a bag of nerves. Every twinge I get I am over analysing and I am feeling so tired as not sleeping well....2WW is so difficult....


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Morleyboyce I'm the same. Every twinge I get or every little cramp I'm terrified it hasn't worked. My OTD is Tuesday. It can't come
SOOn enough but then also if it's negative how will I feel?  It's my first time so all up in the air!!

Are u testing at home or do you have to go to clinic?  I have to go to the clinic with my first wee of the day LOL X


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Kim84
So glad I'm not alone
I'm testing Saturday at home first wee of the day. 
I have sharp pain on my right side this evening so not sure what that is.


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

I've had those a couple of days. Not all the time just now and then. But I'm trying not to take too much interest as I don't want to get my hopes up!!  Let me know how u get on. I will   For u!


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Kim84 you have helped bring my positivity back x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm struggling too! I'm only on day two and I wonder how I'll make it to OTD. If I have a blood test that's 27th or if I POAS it's 29th. Think I'll do the blood test! 

I find I'm analysing everything. I must stop. It's so unhelpful. I would love the 27th to be here now! 

I'm still worrying about the fact that the embryo had to be reloaded after the doctor couldn't get it in. For a minute or two it had to go back into the incubator. He told me it wouldn't make any difference. So did the embryologist. If it's a BFN, I'll always wonder if that's why. As if there isn't enough to wonder about!

2ww is terrible! I'd forgotten how bad it is. It's great to have other people to share my anxieties with. 

AO


----------



## KatyB15 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Apple Orchard, this happened to me first time round but I now have a very bright little 2 year old, so please don't let that worry you. It's better they checked and made sure it was in safely. Good luck to you.  

I am on my second attempt of FET, my one in January resulted in a negative result, so fingers crossed this time I get a positive. Testing on Wednesday and every little twinge I'm wondering if it is a good or bad sign, trying to take it easy but not easy with a toddler.


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Really struggling today. Due to test tomorrow but have a little brown discharge an tummy cramps just convinced myself I will get a negative result tomorrow


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Oh Morley  fingers crossed. This is my first cycle so I'm
Afraid I can't offer any words of past experience but I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I've had a down day today. Not sure whether no signs is good or not!


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Kim84  
I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm actually bleeding now so it's really hard to stay positive x


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Katy, thank you! That's very reassuring to know that that sort of thing doesn't always have to end in a BFN. Good luck for Wednesday. Fingers Crossed

Morley, good luck for you today. I know with a bleed it's especially hard. This whole IF thing is a nightmare. I'd forgotten how hard this 2ww wait actually is. Fingers crossed for you too

Hello to all who are reading and struggling with this

AO


----------



## Fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2014)

Just thought I would let you all know that I had a negative result on Saturday, feeling numb x


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

so sorry Morley.


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry. It's devastating ...


----------



## KatyB15 (May 29, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that, it's really hard, take some time for yourself, it's really important. Big hugs


----------

